# Can anyone id this piranha



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I think its a red spilo, but i'm not definate. Wot does anyone think??


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ronzz said:


> I think its a red spilo, but i'm not definate. Wot does anyone think??
> [snapback]1054083[/snapback]​


its either red spilo(spilo CF) or sanchezi, i think its a spilo


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, most likely a Spilo CF.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Spilo


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Sanchezi and spilo CF aren't the same thing ?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> Sanchezi and spilo CF aren't the same thing ?
> [snapback]1054353[/snapback]​


no, but there quite similar, just like purple spilos and maculatus i believe


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

spilo...i think?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

look under the belly.... if u see scutes then it is a sanchezi.

Check the I.D. forum


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Niche said:


> look under the belly.... if u see scutes then it is a sanchezi.
> 
> Check the I.D. forum
> [snapback]1055030[/snapback]​










and i dont see no scutes in that pic


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

You already posted this fish yesterday and yes it is a spilo


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like spilo to me..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Better pic would help. From what i see i say sanchezi







to id forum


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like a sanchezi... but I could be wrong because they do look similar... and the pic isnt that clear...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanchezi and spilo CF aren't the same thing ?
> ...


Spilo cf was the comon name given to S. sanchezi back when there was some confusion as the the fish's classification.


----------

